# Eyeball chili



## gruelurks (Feb 1, 2010)

Not really a joke but just a good a place to post this. I snapped some pics of my chili cook using Tommy's World Class Chili tonight and my wife commented on this one, "Why is there a bloody eyeball in your chili?"


----------



## slim (Feb 1, 2010)

lol....that is good stuff


----------

